
Wget has a pretty serious CVE, upgrade your clients now - nikanj
https://access.redhat.com/security/cve/cve-2017-13089
======
CaliforniaKarl
Kindof a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15560450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15560450)

